# My newest addition



## candycane (Jan 19, 2008)

Picked up this gorgeous guy at Petsmart. What color/pattern would you consider him to be?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Fixed your pic for you! Please check this video out:
Posting Pictures Tutorial - AquariumForum.com

Back on topic, sorry, I dont know the patterns of bettas so well but do hope to learn from reading these ID threads!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

My eyes are not good enough to see it really clearly but he is a veiltail for sure and since his body is darker and fins lighter a variation on the mustard gas but they usually have golden fins so this would be an unusual variant. He is stunning and very unique. Thank you for sharing the photo and letting us share your lovely little guy with you.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

If I could make up a name, I'd call him a Blue Flame. He is gorgeous! I just love bettas.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

May I ask what background and ornaments you have in your tank?


----------



## candycane (Jan 19, 2008)

He was in a 2.5 gal minibow with just a bunch of green tiger lotus. Then I broke his tank when I dropped it while I was cleaning it. So the fishbowl you see is just temporary. 
His new home (in the mail) is a teal colored minibow, turqouise gravel, a broken urn decoration, and some cryptocoryne wendtii. I think it will look nice.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

It sounds lovely and I had a betta that loved that broken urn decoration. They play in and out of it all the time. They love going into nooks and crannies, that is why the "Rule of Thumb" is so important. Bettas will try to get into any hole they see and some have gotten themselves into trouble. So if your thumb goes into and out of the holes in the decorations, it is safe for the betta. Otherwise some changes are necessary or a different decoration. I also run a nylon stocking over all the decorations I get as if they snag the stocking they will tear the bettas fins and cause a fin problem later. An emery board or a piece of fine sandpaper will generally take care of most snags and the decoration will be fine.
The tank and theme sound wonderful I am sure he will love it there. Please remember to check the ammonia levels in the bowl daily until you move him to the tank and then if the tank is not cycled it will need frequent water changes to keep the ammonia down.


----------



## MinxMermaid (Nov 17, 2008)

he's VERY VERY beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Chickadee said:


> ... I also run a nylon stocking over all the decorations I get as if they snag the stocking they will tear the bettas fins and cause a fin problem later. An emery board or a piece of fine sandpaper will generally take care of most snags and the decoration will be fine.


Awesome advice!

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## candycane (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, that it is really good advice! I always buy silk plants, but I'll take extra care to make sure the urn is okay.


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

awesome betta.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

my african cichlids shred silk plants; their strong! cool fish! maybe you can pass on the trait by crossing him with a mustard gas..... that is, if you want to breed him.


----------

